# Turquoise value



## El Guapo (Mar 9, 2016)

I recently acquired some raw turquoise with the intention of crushing it up for inlay. I have around 20+ ounces with some pretty good size pieces (I paid $95 with shipping), but I would really like to make sure I'm not wasting good material worth some money. Any idea on where to take a bag of turquoise for appraisal? I'll post better pics tomorrow (already in bed). Bags are sandwich size.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2016)

I have an appraisal business. Send it to me and I'll let you know how little it is worth. I am a certified bonafide expert

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2016)

Ha ha, you would probably get a pretty good laugh if you took in in for appraisal. It has no value for gemstones, as what you have is the trimmings from gem making. Having said that, I think you got a fair deal on the stuff. One of these days I'm going to make a run up to Globe AZ, about 2 hours from here. It is where sleeping beauty turquoise is mined and there is supposed to be a rock shop there with a very good reputation... try and buy some chips like you have on the cheap.....


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Ha ha, you would probably get a pretty good laugh if you took in in for appraisal. It has no value for gemstones, as what you have is the trimmings from gem making. Having said that, I think you got a fair deal on the stuff. One of these days I'm going to make a run up to Globe AZ, about 2 hours from here. It is where sleeping beauty turquoise is mined and there is supposed to be a rock shop there with a very good reputation... try and buy some chips like you have on the cheap.....


Keep me in mind if that happens... I might bewilling to front you some cash and see if we could get a deal on bulk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Heck I would go in on a 3 way for some nice Turquoise.





barry richardson said:


> Ha ha, you would probably get a pretty good laugh if you took in in for appraisal. It has no value for gemstones, as what you have is the trimmings from gem making. Having said that, I think you got a fair deal on the stuff. One of these days I'm going to make a run up to Globe AZ, about 2 hours from here. It is where sleeping beauty turquoise is mined and there is supposed to be a rock shop there with a very good reputation... try and buy some chips like you have on the cheap.....


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Heck I would go in on a 3 way for some nice Turquoise.



Misewell make it a full on swinger party and I'll jump in also!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Misewell make it a full on swinger party and I'll jump in also!



Okay, I'll join the party too Barry if you decide to do it. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe I will give the guy a call and see what they have, looks like they don't have a website. Keep in mind, you get what you pay for, If you want all clean turquoise with good color, it is $$$. floor sweepings that are a mix of good turquoise, with a fair amount of junk that you have to sort out, is much less. If I can get a decent deal, I will buy bulk, looks like it will be no problem selling what I don't need here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Maybe I will give the guy a call and see what they have, looks like they don't have a website. Keep in mind, you get what you pay for, If you want all clean turquoise with good color, it is $$$. floor sweepings that are a mix of good turquoise, with a fair amount of junk that you have sort, out is much less. If I can get a decent deal, I will buy bulk, looks like it will be no problem selling what I dont need here


Let us also know the name/address/phone of the rock shop. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## larry C (Mar 12, 2016)

Put me on the list also....some of this manzanita has some big cracks...

Larry


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2016)

Whattimy gonna tell the Missus when she asks what I sent money to Barry for?

_I'm participating in the first annual Arizona Blue Rock Orgy. _

I'm glad I gave the big DIW rolling pin to my sister.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 12, 2016)

ONE big happy family!!! Loving, touching, sneezing and crushing turquoise together. All hardwood and softwood related matters of coarse.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd be in on some turquoise too.

But y'all better keep your hands to yourselves!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

